# 2.0 8v -> 1.8T swap (motronic ME 7.5)



## EspanecUkraine (Jun 2, 2009)

hi guys from far Ukraine...
i've read a lot of topics here and found many answers, so thanks for all...
I'm thinking to swap my 2.0 8v to 1.8t engine...
and i want to ask you some questions...
In our country it's hard 2 find an engine needed, so the most real variant is AGU... but there is some troubles^
1. AGU has Motronic 3.8.3 but my car is equipped with Motronic 7.5...
is it real to combine my wiring (dash, A/C, ABS), with the new ECU???
jr should i find 1.8T equipped with the same tupe of ECU???
2. Agu has a hydro power steering, but my car has electro-hydro...
Is it real to remap motronic 3.8.3 to work with it???
Thanks for reply!!!


----------



## EspanecUkraine (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 8v -> 1.8T swap (EspanecUkraine)*

here is the foto of my car and the stock engine modded by me:




_Modified by EspanecUkraine at 5:30 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 8v -> 1.8T swap (EspanecUkraine)*

What is ur plan for the car. Why a 1.8t swap?


----------



## EspanecUkraine (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 8v -> 1.8T swap ([email protected])*

1. 2.0 8v is not powerfull enough
2. 1.8T is cheap here (whole engine with ECU, wiring and gearbox cost 1000$)
3. we hawe difficulties with remapping my stock 8v engine, because nobody tuned it here, in my country, but 1.8T is wery popular here
4. Power. I can easilly get 200+ hp with good reliability on 1.8T engine..
5. it's hard to find perfomance parts on 8v engine here, but not hard - on 1.8T
the plan is to get fast powerfull town car...


_Modified by EspanecUkraine at 2:34 AM 6-2-2009_


----------



## EspanecUkraine (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 8v -> 1.8T swap (EspanecUkraine)*

Hah... today I've crushed my car...
So, it's good start for swap...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiNG3fas9DE
the only way to get to the car)))


----------



## EspanecUkraine (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 8v -> 1.8T swap (EspanecUkraine)*

hey, guys, i've got another question.
My car has 02J tranny in stock, but it is made for 2.0 8v, is it real to use it with 1.8T engine??? This tranny has close ratio that i like a lot...


----------



## EspanecUkraine (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 8v -> 1.8T swap (EspanecUkraine)*

my swap project has started. The stock engine is taken out of the car with the tranny... today i worked on my tranny. it has a damaged 1st gear bearing... has anybody worked on trying to make custom gear ratios fom the stock parts??? my tranny is 02T, will it fit 1,8t AGU engine??? here are some photoes:


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 8v -> 1.8T swap (EspanecUkraine)*

yes it will any 4cy vw trannt will fit any 4cy vw block,,for the gear u should just replace it


----------



## EspanecUkraine (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 8v -> 1.8T swap (Njegos18t)*

thanks, when i looked on my tranny's input shaft, i saw some cutted teeth on the 1-st gear, so i'm now looking for the new input shaft...
found an angine. 1.8T AGU for 430 $, (without ECU, wiring, a/c/, etc), so i'm thinking to buy it and talking to seller...
yesterday i sold my shrick cam, custom exaust manifold, and short runner intake mani from my stock engine for 500$(i was very happy to find a buyer!!!)
so my swap project is in work... more photoes soon...
P.S. sorry for my english


----------



## EspanecUkraine (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 8v -> 1.8T swap (EspanecUkraine)*

guy's anybody knows, is there any differences between input shafts in 02j and 02n trannys. or maybe, what shaft can i use in my 02n tranny??? (from which gearbox???)
























_Modified by EspanecUkraine at 4:30 PM 6-14-2009_


_Modified by EspanecUkraine at 4:31 PM 6-14-2009_


----------



## EspanecUkraine (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 8v -> 1.8T swap (EspanecUkraine)*

some news...
bought an AGU engine... it's kinda worn, but my new piston rings are coming soon... on the weekend i'll by the K03S turbo and FM I/C...
here are some photoes...
P.S. my lightened wlywheel can be easily put on this engine so as the stock front engine mount...
























tomorrow i'll get my car to bodyworks...


----------

